#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello Everyone!

## DoctorInfinity

Hello,

My name is Seth, and I am new to role-playing, so I decided to join this site. My favorite food is pizza, I have two dogs and two cats, and I like to play the piano. I hope you all have a good day!  ::D:

----------


## Alura

Welcome, Seth!  :-air-:

----------


## InfraredHero

Welcome to RPA!

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Seth, welcome to the forum!

I see you’ve already found the Downtown section! When you’re ready to start writing you can find and make group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here.

----------


## AngeliMika

Hihi! Welcome to RPA!! I hope you enjoy it here  ::>:  If you experience any problems, the staff are always happy to help!

----------


## Kris

Welcome to RPA

----------

